# Curfew considered at Milford mall after fight



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Curfew considered at Milford mall after fight*
coreAdsCreate('wnsz_20', 'loc', '100');









(Milford-WTNH, Nov. 20, 2006 6:20 AM) _ Police may decide to step up security at the Westfield Connecticut Post Mall and send teenagers home early after a fight broke out there this past weekend.

_by News Channel 8's Tricia Taskey_
Police will reportedly look into beefing up security at the mall and imposing a curfew for children under 18.
This all comes after trouble broke out at the mall Saturday night. Police say about 250 people started brawling at the food court, and about the same time there was a fight at the bus stop outside the mall.

The kids were at the Knickerbocker Restaurant for a high school dance party. Ironically, it was an alcohol free event created to keep kids out of trouble.
Nine people were arrested. Most of those involved were teenagers.
A few people had minor injuries and the mall was evacuated and closed early. 
This was not the first incident at the mall. In march about 200 kids got into a fight in the parking lot, so police are now looking into more security and possibly a curfew for people under 18.

*What do you guys think about a curfew?*


----------

